# Max and his new friend, Roboraptor.



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

My daughter brought home this robot. Max goes bonkers over him!

click here


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

Too funny! Sadly it wouldn't last very long around Shadow as he attacked and killed my brand new vacuum cleaner after about ten minutes of use. (sigh) It's at the repair shop. Hopefully it can be revived.


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

too funny


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Surprisingly, he leaves it alone when it's not on. You should see him, though, when the robot has a pig's ear in it's mouth!!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's another roboraptor/shepherd match

click here


----------

